
Headbang: another personal music streaming webapp (Node.js+react) - knoopx
https://github.com/knoopx/headbang
======
knoopx
Today I just released my take on personal music streaming. Some days ago "Phan
An" released Koel
([https://github.com/phanan/koel](https://github.com/phanan/koel)) and made me
smile because I already started a similar project time ago, however instead of
ripping of Spotify UI, which I personally find terrible, I made a "power user"
UI that is album-centric (they way I listen music to), keyboard navigable and
has a powerful filtering "omnibar". Check it out, it is just one "npm install"
away!

